# اسعار خزانات المياه البلاستيكية



## سيف علي سيفوطي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن احد يكلي اسعار خزان مياه بلاستك ابيض ثلاث طبقات سعة 5 متر مكعب شكد سعر في بغداد وياريت احد يكلي شنو مواصفاتة واي واحد افضل في السوق


----------

